# The fastest way to hang drywall is use roof nailer gun and only it need to adjust the



## 4uremodel (Jan 14, 2015)

Your drywall will be installed quickly with the nailer,after anyway put some screws so with time the drywall will not move and crack . What is your opinion?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

subscribed I gotta see this one


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

4uremodel said:


> What is your opinion?


:no: :no: :no:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Hmm. Might do a few jobs and update us every couple months or so.

That I are say


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I use the roofer for everything! 

I just hung a kitchen full of wall cabinets with it... Just add a couple extra nails in the corners for good measure:thumbsup:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> I use the roofer for everything!
> 
> I just hung a kitchen full of wall cabinets with it... Just add a couple extra nails in the corners for good measure:thumbsup:


Don't you worry about hitting all those roofing nails with the chainsaw?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Put scrails in it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mnld said:


> Don't you worry about hitting all those roofing nails with the chainsaw?


I think he's using a carbide chain.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

This is a good excuse to set up a youtube account...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I laugh because I actually did this years and years ago. It worked great, and no pops as of last year when I went back for something else.

I never had the fortitude to do this again though...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

4uremodel said:


> What is your opinion?


It takes open minded thinkers to innovate but your idea is a more than a little unorthodox. I stick with tried and true practices, especially where you could end up with call backs from problems that do not immediately expose themselves on something like drywall.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

A good hanger can use a screw gun faster then you can use your roofing nailer AND going back and adding some screws. Especially when you have a 2 or 3 man crew. One guy cutting and one hanging and giving measurements. The guy hanging yells out measurements, the guy cutting cuts the sheet, they tack it in place with a few screws, gets measurements for next sheet and the hanger finishes screwing while the cutter is cutting the next sheet. 

I'd bet my lunch that you shooting roofing nails AND going back and throwing some screws in is more time then a good guy behind a screw gun. By the way, my lunch isn't much but I also don't like to go hungry!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It would be relatively easy to make a gun to do just that. The wire bound rolls could be a little messy on the paper face, though.

This really all boils down to nails vs screws. Not many want to use nails any more, although nails are acceptable for installation. You just have to use twice as many as screws...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

mako1 said:


> subscribed I gotta see this one


You should subscribe to all of his posts.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know where I'd get the 2 1/2" roofing nails so I can toenail...


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shDFyG6uAmU


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I don't know where I'd get the 2 1/2" roofing nails so I can toenail...


C'mon, we hand nail anything over a 2" roofer. This thread isn't about cutting corners. :laughing:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

platinumLLC said:


> A good hanger can use a screw gun faster then you can use your roofing nailer AND going back and adding some screws. Especially when you have a 2 or 3 man crew. One guy cutting and one hanging and giving measurements. The guy hanging yells out measurements, the guy cutting cuts the sheet, they tack it in place with a few screws, gets measurements for next sheet and the hanger finishes screwing while the cutter is cutting the next sheet.
> 
> I'd bet my lunch that you shooting roofing nails AND going back and throwing some screws in is more time then a good guy behind a screw gun. By the way, my lunch isn't much but I also don't like to go hungry!


Exact thoughts I had. Just didn't have it in me to type it all out.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Exact thoughts I had. Just didn't have it in me to type it all out.


I am not a hanger but my hanger are fast ....so I think your wright:thumbsup: I never used a roof nail gun but why dont they make a drywall nail gun with the correct nails


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Joking aside, this technique exists, senco made an air drywall nailer for years. Never saw it on a job but saw it used in factory built homes.

Not sure if its still sold but a roofing gun would be the most similar thing to it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shDFyG6uAmU


Off topic but there is no phucking way that thing is faster than a hosed roofing gun, nor is a battery going to last all day.. Last time i checked, a hoseless roofing gun was good for about 2 sq


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Off topic but there is no phucking way that thing is faster than a hosed roofing gun, nor is a battery going to last all day.. Last time i checked, a hoseless roofing gun was good for about 2 sq


good to know


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

avenge said:


> You should subscribe to all of his posts.


If you can understand the Chinese to English translation...


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Here ya go boys! :thumbsup: I've never used one, but hey, I like nail guns....

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-NV50AG-Drywall-Coil-Nailer/dp/B0076A7D66/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1427291032&sr=8-1&keywords=hitachi+drywall+nail+gun


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

2 stars out of 5.
We have one of the Senco strip deck screw thingies.I'm not up on part numbers like the rest of you guys are.I'm a dedicated tool junkie but could not name a part # on any of the tools I own.
Anyhow,it has a drywall attachment for it and is adjustable for length(has an attachment) .Works pretty damn good for lids and decks.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

are they drywall nails or roofing nails...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

No nails allowed on my jobs . At'least not for the hangers !

I will use a few nails in certain areas where I see fit after the hangers are done . I don't care much for blisterd egg holes !  And that's all nailing drywall will do . Blister It! I will go around at the end off the job on sand day and look over the bottom sheets To throw a few nails in the bottom plates where it looks a little wavy around protectors ..etc..

Any Hanging crew that still nails the perimeter Won't hang for me. :no:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I don't care much for blisterd egg holes !  And that's all nailing drywall will do . Blister It!


Maybe nobody knows how to use a hammer . hatchet any more. The old stuff was all nails, and didn't have blisters all over. The nails looked like brads with bigger heads, but still smaller heads than what you buy for drywall nails now.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

The key words there were "the old stuff". LW board is a different animal altogether.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Maybe nobody knows how to use a hammer . hatchet any more. The old stuff was all nails, and didn't have blisters all over. The nails looked like brads with bigger heads, but still smaller heads than what you buy for drywall nails now.


 Have you tried driving a nail in a piece of light weight board?

I have to disagree with you Mr. Davis . When I first started They were still double nailing the fields .. I've been back in those homes over the years ..They look like chit! All blisterd up and popped!!:laughing: 

I do agree that most all of the younger hangers couldn't drive a nail If they had to.. I consider that a BLESSING!!:clap: Let them stick to what they know !!! The screw gun!! 

Every Time I walk down the hammer aisle in a supply and see an eastwing drywall hatchet . I Throw up in my mouth a little! Why do they still make those things?? :blink: I've always used the plumb square head 8oz . Any [imo] round head drywall hatchet will leave a pre-fill mess!!! 


PLUS!! Most any Home owner or Building Contractor Don't want to hear the N word ! I know as well as you and most here that a screw will pop just as well as a nail will , but According to the general public nailing drywall is out dated! G/CS and H/Os consider D/Cs that use nails as hacks .


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Seems like the diameter of a roofing nail would be problematic on the edges, especially the non-tapered edge. Can you say blowout?


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Its a awkward looking gun.
http://www.nailgundepot.com/Senco-SCN40DW-Drywall-Coil-Nailer-112-to-158-Details.html


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

mako1 said:


> I'm a dedicated tool junkie but could not name a part # on any of the tools I own.


I hear ya! Every time my nail guy calls me and asks what I need this week I'm like "more nails for the coil nailer, he's like which one. I'm like the one you sold me?!?... I don't know.... Its a Makita, remember!:thumbup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Have you tried driving a nail in a piece of light weight board?
> 
> I have to disagree with you Mr. Davis . When I first started They were still double nailing the fields .. I've been back in those homes over the years ..They look like chit! All blisterd up and popped!!:laughing:
> 
> I do agree that most all of the younger hangers couldn't drive a nail If they had to.. I consider that a BLESSING!!:clap: Let them stick to what they know !!! The screw gun!!


LW is it's own problem:laughing:

I can get you some pics of a 55 year old hang job double nailed that is as good as the day it was done (except for the holes I'm patching). I'm not saying it was a good hang job (it wasn't), but it didn't blister and pop. Whoever did it knew more about nailing than I do.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> PLUS!! Most any Home owner or Building Contractor Don't want to hear the N word ! I know as well as you and most here that a screw will pop just as well as a nail will , but According to the general public nailing drywall is out dated! G/CS and H/Os consider D/Cs that use nails as hacks .


Nailing is outdated. I'll use a few once in a while, but I'll go through 100 lbs of screws before I use 1lb of nails.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Besides the fact that a screw holds better, I see the downside to a nail gun being that people will miss and not know it. Even if it just catches the side. It won't be good over the long hall.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

FrankSmith said:


> Besides the fact that a screw holds better, I see the downside to a nail gun being that people will miss and not know it. Even if it just catches the side. It won't be good over the long hall.


Or the short hall, or the living room, or the kitchen, or the....... hahaha


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The gun:

http://www.nailgundepot.com/Senco-SCN40DW-Drywall-Coil-Nailer-112-to-158-Details.html

I don't much see the point of nailing. The collated drywall screw guns are very quick, and if nailing is really helping you out, then maybe you should look into a better crew, or a lift, or some other aspect of how you're hanging.

It could be that the O.P. (he wouldn't be alone) is screwing drywall with a plain driver with a #2 phillips tip, which is slow going.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

I wouldn't do it. But for those who do I might suggest doing it with tite-bond glue for at least the ceilings. Though I do use a paslode roofing stapler to hang corner bead.


----------



## RST (Mar 28, 2015)

*wow*

I think we're gonna start having hangers use timberlok screws instead of drywall screws, be good for shear


----------

